# Clones Sought Of The Ag Variety



## ledgenko (14/12/09)

Gentlemen and fine ladies who brew.. I am a West Australian currently living in QLD and have just started AG with a fellow expat here.. I was wondering if there are any clone recipes out there in Aust for Matilda Bay Dogbolter or even Emu Bitter for the long humid afternoons here in BrisVegas..

I finally found Dogbolter in Dan Murphys here but at $25 a four pack it was a great reminder and worth every cent but would be better on tap if you know what I mean...  

please let me know if there are any recipes out there ...


----------



## sinkas (15/12/09)

just a heads up that despite your sickening sangroper-sentimentality, matilda bay beers are no longer brewed in WA, and furthermore are available on tap in QLD.

search the site, I am sure there are dogbolter both current and original style clones here


----------



## O'Henry (15/12/09)

Check this one out, has a good link in it: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=21560

And this one too: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...?showtopic=8793


----------

